# Chronic Diarrhea



## SouthernPinesRanch (10 mo ago)

Hey all! I got a registered ND buck yesterday that a person was rehoming due to chronic diarrhea that she had spent 3k at the vets trying to fix. He was testing for Johne's and is negative. When I went and picked him up he was absolutely covered in poo. She said she had taken every single plant out of her backyard but when we were leaving her backyard I noticed boxwood along a wall the buck had 100% access to. Later I saw what looked like a boxwood leaf in his poop. I have been examining every single bowel movement to see if I can find anything. He had a bit of bright red blood in his first two blobs, but I wasn't worried as I'm sure his digestive tract is/was in extreme distress. No blood since then though. She said he has had this problem a year now. So I got him home and gave him some B complex paste. It firmed up his stool to dog poop like consistency. Then this afternoon about 24hours after his first dose he started having runny poo again. So I gave him another dose.
I read if it is toxicosis to let the diarrhea take it's course but he has suffered long enough. I figure being clean and giving his body some help is better than lava butt!
My question is how long, if it was the boxwood, will it take for his digestive track to recover?. I read you can do the B12 for a week but I'm going to go day by day for a week and check after the 24 hour mark to see if it turns back to runny. He is also anemic but again I'm sure it's from the digestive distress. Plus he has been through every single procedure you can do to a goat to fix this problem. The last meds they gave him made him lose his long hairs. He is with a buddy (I'm not super worried about it being anything contagious enough that he can't have the wether hang with him but worried enough the kids and does have to stay away) but quarantined. And he has hay, water, and mineral. Not giving him anything else. Maybe add electrolytes to that mix but wanted to start with the very minimum. Anything else I can give him to help his body heal? Any advice or anything I should due further? His last options were a fecal transplant or euthanasia. The vets and the owner exhausted everything on him. But like I said, he was in with boxwood.
Thanks all!! ❤🐐


----------



## SouthernPinesRanch (10 mo ago)

SouthernPinesRanch said:


> Hey all! I got a registered ND buck yesterday that a person was rehoming due to chronic diarrhea that she had spent 3k at the vets trying to fix. He was testing for Johne's and is negative. When I went and picked him up he was absolutely covered in poo. She said she had taken every single plant out of her backyard but when we were leaving her backyard I noticed boxwood along a wall the buck had 100% access to. Later I saw what looked like a boxwood leaf in his poop. I have been examining every single bowel movement to see if I can find anything. He had a bit of bright red blood in his first two blobs, but I wasn't worried as I'm sure his digestive tract is/was in extreme distress. No blood since then though. She said he has had this problem a year now. So I got him home and gave him some B complex paste. It firmed up his stool to dog poop like consistency. Then this afternoon about 24hours after his first dose he started having runny poo again. So I gave him another dose.
> I read if it is toxicosis to let the diarrhea take it's course but he has suffered long enough. I figure being clean and giving his body some help is better than lava butt!
> My question is how long, if it was the boxwood, will it take for his digestive track to recover?. I read you can do the B12 for a week but I'm going to go day by day for a week and check after the 24 hour mark to see if it turns back to runny. He is also anemic but again I'm sure it's from the digestive distress. Plus he has been through every single procedure you can do to a goat to fix this problem. The last meds they gave him made him lose his long hairs. He is with a buddy (I'm not super worried about it being anything contagious enough that he can't have the wether hang with him but worried enough the kids and does have to stay away) but quarantined. And he has hay, water, and mineral. Not giving him anything else. Maybe add electrolytes to that mix but wanted to start with the very minimum. Anything else I can give him to help his body heal? Any advice or anything I should due further? His last options were a fecal transplant or euthanasia. The vets and the owner exhausted everything on him. But like I said, he was in with boxwood.
> Thanks all!! ❤🐐


3/14/22 So after three pm today I gave more B complex but his stool had been cow pie consistency the rest of the day. So stopping that tomorrow. I sat out baking soda this evening. Will update if his stool changes. Again this guy has been treated for EVERYTHING. So I'm simply trying things to see if it helps him right now.


----------



## Girlishcharm2004 (5 mo ago)

Whatever happened with the buck?


----------

